
Skyhook Wireless v. Google Case Yields E-Mail Insight - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/09/technology/09google.html?_r=1&hp
======
achille
Can someone provide a link to the emails mentioned in the article.

I don't understand why NyTimes can get away with reporting on the documents
and not linking to them. They obviously possess a copy.

------
credo
from the article

 _Android phones must adhere to a "compatibility" standard determined by
Google. In an e-mail on Aug. 6, 2010, Dan Morrill, a manager in the Android
group, noted in passing that it was obvious to the phone makers that "we are
using compatibility as a club to make them do things we want."

Whether that club is an anticompetitive weapon is an issue in the court case.
_

~~~
yanw
The 'times are making it all sound more nefarious that it should be, and
Skyhook's case is actually hanging by a thread. Apple, RIM, Nokia, everyone
without an open source OS use their own location db why shouldn't Google?
Using a compatibility sticker to actually insure compatibility is valid and
since the option of introducing a non-compatible handset exists that only
bodes well for Google in this suite.

